# March in NE



## bearswede (Mar 4, 2007)

It's March in New England... The sap is running... Steam bellows from sugar shacks...sweet maple syrup flows over piles of pancakes...

  Here in New England we have another sweet treat... I call it "bottles on snow"...


  Ron


----------



## Roger (Mar 4, 2007)

Great picture Ron!!

 Terrific composition its even got a Swedish flag in it....


----------



## epgorge (Mar 4, 2007)

Very Ecclectic collection. That is the biggest scroll flask I have ever seen. Nice work, bears.

 Joel


----------



## bearswede (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks, Roger & Joel...

  Having the camera at  hand, I figured I'd take a photo of my little village while I was at it... You might be able to pick out the school house, the distillery and the ale house among the rustic log cabins...


  Ron


----------



## Jim (Mar 5, 2007)

Very cool displays, Ron. There's nothing like seeing a rainbow on a snowy day, especially one made of beautiful bottles!

 How are your Admiralties coming along? I saw a few at Baltimore today, one square and a few hexagons. By the way, I LOVE New England maple syrup []. ~Jim


----------



## bearswede (Mar 5, 2007)

Hey, Jim...

  Nice haul from the Baltimore show!!! I was eyeing a Melvin & Badger on ebay but couldn't figure out how ounces jived with bottle height to make an informed ID...

  As luck would have it, I picked up my first non cobalt poison Admiralty last nite... Got one of those huge "lime juice" sealed bottles "VR" with an upturned anchor (Broad Arrow)... Hoped to sneak it cheap but still got a deal... I think that English Antique Bottle site was asking around $600 for them last year... I'll do pics when I get 'er...

  Ron


----------



## #1twin (Mar 5, 2007)

Nice display. We don't get snow here so digging is good all year around. That is as long as you can tolerate the skitter's and bugs. Thanks for sharing. Ya'll get tired of that snow just come on down.[]

 Marvin


----------



## bearswede (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks, Marvin...

  I always think kindly of Biloxi when I hear our own NE folksinger, Tom Rush, sing that song of his...

  Ron


----------



## epgorge (Mar 5, 2007)

> NE folksinger, Tom Rush


 
 Your showing your age Ron. 

 He is one of my favorites.

 Ep


----------



## epgorge (Mar 5, 2007)

> By the way, I LOVE New England maple syrup . ~Jim


 
 Jim, 
 That is Gold! $40+ a gallon, and that is for the cheap stuff. 

 We Can barter Vermont Maple for bottles anytime, if it is the right bottle. 

 Joel


----------



## epgorge (Mar 5, 2007)

> We don't get snow here so digging is good all year ar


 
 Sure, 
 Rub it in...
 Ep


----------



## bearswede (Mar 5, 2007)

Just to be completely accurate... Biloxi was actually written by Jessie Winchester, a true southern boy...

  Besides Tom Rush, the song has been covered by the likes of Jimmy Buffet and Ted Hawkins...

  Ron


----------



## Jim (Mar 5, 2007)

Joel, I might have to take you up on that sometime. Most of the store-bought syrup here sucks...It would be cheaper to simply dump some colored water on your pancakes []. I do like King Syrup, which is almost like molasses and still comes in a glass bottle. Nothing beats Vermont maple, though.

 Ron, I will e-mail you a size chart and rarity information for the Melvin & Badgers. It will be a good thing to have. The 3-oz can go $400-500, while the 4-oz is less than $100, so they can bite you without a good reference []. ~Jim


----------



## #1twin (Mar 6, 2007)

Well men, I am afraid Biloxi will never be what it once was with it's historical beautiful homes on the Gulf. Miss Katrina took care of pretty much every one of them. We are now in the process of becoming a really big Casino town. Before the Hurricane there were 12-13 Casino's operating and now that they can be land based we will be covered up with them. We have hundreds of people still living in FEMA trailers, With those conditions and the Casino's buying all the land there will be a lot of construction going on for a long time. And that means BOTTLES I hope[]
 Thanks for the kind thought  of our area and good luck digging to all.
 * Not rubbing it in epgorge, it was more of an invitation.[]


----------



## epgorge (Mar 6, 2007)

> by the likes of Jimmy Buffet


 
 With that name, he must have had a hard time growing up in the locker room.[&o]

 Joel


----------

